
Why do Sloths move so slowly? - bryanrasmussen
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190828-why-do-sloths-move-so-slowly
======
sarcasmatwork
TLDR?

"All six species of sloths live in tropical forests. It’s a hot and humid
environment that means some of the normal advantages of an endothermic system
aren’t really required – the environment’s already warm, so you don’t have to
expend an enormous amount of energy to keep your muscles and cardiovascular
system warm. So sloths don’t."

